# 25- CQ UT Contest-2018

## UT5NC

* 25-          CQ UT Contest (United Teenager Contest)  20  2018   07:00 UTC  13:00 UTC   80, 40, 20, 15, 10 .          .

*

*:*           18    .      RT (support group)      ,   ,    .

* :* CQ UT Test

* :*   ,         ,       .      .

* :*    ,         ,       ,    ,      ,  ,   ,      ,    ,    ,            .

* :* , , 

* :*   ,   

* :*
** SOSB   ,  ;
** SOMB   ,  ;
** MOMB   ,  ,  ;
** RT (support group)   .
   SOSB  SOMB       ,       .

**        MOMB.

* :*     RS     (, 5915);     RT  RS   RT (, 59RT).

* :*
**   (QSO)     10 ,         30 ,     60 ;
**   (AGE)   ,    .
 1, 2, 3    QSO     RT    .           .

*:*          : 07:00  07:59, 08:00  08:59, 09:00  09:59, 10:00  10:59, 11:00  11:59, 12:00  13:00.           .            .         2 .        ,        .   () ,    ,       .         ,      ,         .     ,       .        ,        .

*:*   Cabrillo,           14        utcontest@mail.ru / utcontest@ukr.net      ( ),  ,  QRA-   e-mail.          10✕15   ,   ()              .    ,   .

**  :

START-OF-LOG: 3.0
CONTEST: CQ UT Contest
CALLSIGN: RK3DWE
CATEGORY-OPERATOR: MULTI-OP
CATEGORY-ASSISTED: ASSISTED
CATEGORY-BAND: ALL
CATEGORY-MODE: SSB
CATEGORY-POWER: HIGH
CATEGORY-STATION: FIXED
CATEGORY-TIME: 6-HOURS
CATEGORY-TRANSMITTER: ONE
CATEGORY-OVERLAY: JR-18
CLAIMED-SCORE:
LOCATION: KO85UK
CLUB:  
CREATED-BY: Russian Contest Log v3.4
EMAIL: putasov@mail.ru
NAME:   
ADDRESS:  72
ADDRESS:  72
OPERATORS: , , , 1998, 1, UC3D, 1
OPERATORS: , , , 1999, 3, R2DGX, 1
OPERATORS: , , , 1999, 3, R2DGV, 1
OPERATORS:   , 2001, 1, R2DGY, 1
SOAPBOX: TNX 73!
QSO: 7000 PH 2016-01-16 0631 RK3DWE 59 18 UA9XL 59 RT 60 40 18 118
QSO: 7000 PH 2016-01-16 0650 RK3DWE 59 18 UR4CXI 59 15 30 40 15 85
QSO: 7000 PH 2016-01-16 0652 RK3DWE 59 18 RW3DSR 59 RT 10 40 18 68

**              ,     .

*:*         ,      ,     ,      .            .          .           .

*:*                   .      . ,    ,    .  1-  2-  ,         ,          RT.        .

*  :*             ,       , , , .

     : http://www.qrz.ru/contest/detail/17.html

----------

